# Thaimout/Longstay...need advice:)



## Mayb31 (Feb 2, 2016)

Hi, hope we can get some advice from you guys.

We are a family which is looking in to spending a year in Thailand.
We have three children which at the time of arrival will be 6-11-14. So they will be attending school.
Though we are from Norway, we prefer an scandinavian school, but we'll also be considering int. schools.

We know from earlier travels in Thailand the aerias of Bangkok, Samui and Phuket. Though we liked all of thees, we're not considering any of thees as a place we'd like to live.
Reason:
Bangkok: To "Big City" 
Phuket: To partyish
Samui: To expencive airport.

The thing is that when in Thailand, we'da also like to travel to other contreys in Asia, so we need our base to be easy accesseble from an int. airport.
Things we are looking for in our "base" are;
- great beaches
- children friendley
- safe
- school for children


We have looked at a few places;
Jomtien/Pattaya;
Pro:
-close to Bangkok
-nice islands
-cheep
-scandinavian school
Cons:
-Partyish
-weather all year
-dirty beaches

Hua Hin:
Pros;
-Nice small town feel
-scandinavian school
-weather all year
-no party town
-close to BKK
-domestic airoort
-railwayline
Cons:
-not great beach
-domestic flights only to Chang Mai
-No weekend gettaways close(?)

Koh Lanta:
Pros;
-Georgeus island
-fantastic islands
-lots of daytrip opertuneties/weekend getaways close
-Safe
-child friendley
-scandinavian school
Cons:
-island
-not as easy accessable as Hua Hin/Pattaya
-Closed down in low season(?)
-far from BKK

Now, the thing I'd like to hear from you guys is if our thoughts on this is about right or if we've got this all wrong.
Where do you recommend tho live? And why?


----------



## Jake Samui (Feb 2, 2016)

*Try Ao Khanom*

Hi, you might try Ao Khanom, down the road from Surat Thani.It is at the sea. Quiet but not sure about int.schools though..I see you don´t like Samui because of the prices of the flights but you can always travel with the ferry and than use the Surat Thani or Nakhon Si Thammarat airport for half of the price (the whole trip)


----------



## Thai Bigfoot (Aug 29, 2009)

You've done your homework, for sure. You have more than enough information you've personally gained.
Now, it's time for you to be the adult and make a choice. Why would you listen to any stranger on a website?


----------

